# None of my surge fares have a tip added



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

I just read Uber is stealing our tips. I went back through my fares and notice NOT ONE surge fare tipped me. Coincidence? Has anyone received a tip PLUS surge pricing?









​


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like your passenger like you. I get tips but not that frequently. You are doing good .


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it's more that riders hate surges, it pisses them off, and they're not going to tip you on top of having to pay more for the ride. That said, I have received tips on surge rides.

I highly doubt that Uber is stealing tips, I think it's just another thing to add to the list for those that see a conspiracy in everything Uber does. And if they are why would they steal them only from surge rides?


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

Uber isn't stealing. You just have cheap-ass riders who think Uber rides should be free.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

CTK said:


> I think it's more that riders hate surges, it pisses them off, and they're not going to tip you on top of having to pay more for the ride. That said, I have received tips on surge rides.
> 
> I highly doubt that Uber is stealing tips, I think it's just another thing to add to the list for those that see a conspiracy in everything Uber does. And if they are why would they steal them only from surge rides?


Very true. Now the passengers don't even know if it's a surge or not. Even lyft is not showing prime time.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

FourOneFive said:


> Uber isn't stealing. You just have cheap-ass riders who think Uber rides should be free.


?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

unPat said:


> Looks like your passenger like you. I get tips but not that frequently. You are doing good .


Maybe those rides with the tips are when he's driving his wife on her shopping trips.


----------

